# 15 gal's of sangiovese



## danielpego (Sep 25, 2010)

hey guys, tomorrow i'm making about 15 gallons of sangiovese. this is the second time that i'm making it. my father and i made it last year for the first time. we usually make a lot of other wines, so i wanted to try something different.

so last year i used 5 cases of a regular sangiovese grape and let it ferment in the vat for about 7 days. before pressing. we filled up the glass demijohn and had about 3 gallons left of to use during rackings. i also did not use any oak chips or any extras like sugar, sulfites, or yeast.

the wine came out with just a slightly bitter after taste. i did my research and found out that generally a sangiovese wine is blended with about 10-15% of a Cabernet Sauvignon grape. also, primary fermentation is sometime extended to 3-4 weeks instead of the usual 7-10 days.

so i ask, how can i improve my wine?? we make the wine in a non-temperature controlled above ground garage, , primary fermentation is done in a large plastic vat, and my wine is going to be kept in a glass demijohn. those are the factors i can not change.


----------



## Rock (Sep 25, 2010)

I would get some books on wine making,thats a first.Then a hydrometer ferment to 1 briz or less before pressing your must this can not be determined by days or weeks.Also not to be rude because i respect the way you are making your wine.Dont make wine the old fashion way, its hit or miss.Using yeast and sulfites are a good thing.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 25, 2010)

You need to check the acid and adjust if necessary. I did a sangiovese from juice that was very good after I sweetened to @ .998 I added oak to mine.

Rock is right with all the work and time you put into it you really should use current methods. You will be pleased.

Good Luck


----------



## Wade E (Sep 25, 2010)

As Ive described in the other thread you had open, this bitterness is most likely malic acid that needs to be converted to lactic acid and this could be done by either adding a bacteria to your wine that will make your wine go through Malolactic fermentation or by just letting mother nature do its thing but that sometimes can take to long or just not happen at all. All yeasts are natural, even the ones in the store. They are just harvested from different parts. Sulfites are in your wine once its fermented as its a natural process of fermentation so adding just a little more to protect your wine as an insurance is just a matter of adding a little more like about 1/4 tsp per 6 gallons. 1/4 tsp is not much at all and I just cant see anyone being afraid of it.


----------



## danielpego (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks guys!!


----------



## jet (Sep 25, 2010)

Rock said:


> I would get some books on wine making,thats a first.
> ...


I agree. Check your local library.


----------



## danielpego (Sep 26, 2010)

ok guys, did a lot of reading and research. also got my cousin involved. he learned from my father too, but when he got his own place he started getting more involved with the science of it.

so i used 4 cases of a sangiovese, 1 cabernet. after we crushed the brix number was 1.11. i added 3 packets of yeast. mixed it with 8oz of juice and 8oz of hot water. and pushed it down. its fermenting at my dads place, so he's going to punch it down twice a day for me.

now, i'm pretty sure that i have to wait for the brix number to be 0.9 for three days straight before i do a press, is that correct?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2010)

You can press at about 1.010 or lower. The scale you are using is sg not brix.


----------



## danielpego (Sep 26, 2010)

Wade E said:


> You can press at about 1.010 or lower. The scale you are using is sg not brix.



gotcha, thanks.


----------



## drewstarr (Sep 29, 2010)

I made a 5 gal batch last year and it turned out great. I oaked it in a small barrel of hungarian wood. It does have a some what hot finish. This is due to the high degree of Alcohol, 14%. The Barrel makes all the difference in the world. I buying 700 lbs of sangiovese tomarrow. It should yeals about 35 Gal.


----------



## jet (Sep 29, 2010)

drewstarr said:


> I made a 5 gal batch last year and it turned out great. I oaked it in a small barrel of hungarian wood. It does have a some what hot finish. This is due to the high degree of Alcohol, 14%. The Barrel makes all the difference in the world. I buying 700 lbs of sangiovese tomarrow. It should yeals about 35 Gal.



That seems like a low yield. Is that 35 gallons finished wine?


----------



## drewstarr (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, Finished. 

It is an estimate of course. 

I'm buying 20 Lugs of grapes today. Has anyone done any long maceration times before fermenting? I'm thinking about trying it, just for a few days to get more color from the skins.


----------



## drewstarr (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm planning to Oak it in a barrel and also must factor in for the "angles share." 

The oak will absorb some of the wine. with a large barrel it could be a few gallons or more.


----------

